# WOW !  ACE ...NICE nice NICE example!



## bobcycles (Feb 13, 2018)

amazing no one hit this yet...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152907103710


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2018)

And just like that....gone with the wind


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 13, 2018)

That Henderson B10e :eek:


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 14, 2018)

SWEET!1


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 14, 2018)

Yea he’s got a few bikes for sale that are killer! Especially the b10E


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2018)

Is this original box striping?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Yea he’s got a few bikes for sale that are killer! Especially the b10E



Nice


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 14, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Is this original box striping?
> View attachment 754389
> View attachment 754390



I seen a white jewel tank lasalle with the same striping. I would say yes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I seen a white jewel tank lasalle with the same striping. I would say yes.



Sweet


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice
> View attachment 754391




Nice bike but I think that's way over the money unless B10Es have enjoyed a surge since I slept. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 14, 2018)

I've been drooling over that 39 Ace.
That seemed like a smoking deal.
Just needed that elusive tank, and you'd be in business.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 14, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I've been drooling over that 39 Ace.
> That seemed like a smoking deal.
> Just needed that elusive tank, and you'd be in business.




Of course I see this Ace right after I buy a 40 straightbar locally that I didn't really want or need just because the price was right. This always happens.

One of these non-Deluxe cantis is my grail bike, and that bike has a nickname: Junior.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 14, 2018)

GREAT bike - Congrats to the new owner!


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 14, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> GREAT bike - Congrats to the new owner!





he's a member!


----------

